# This weekends gig



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I had a great week off on vacation this week spending it mostly up North with friends then was back home for this gig in the Waterford area at a private party\Pig Roast.
The gig was a little extra fun for me as I turned 62 at midnight.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A great way to spend your bday. I see a Boogie , Les Paul and an unbuttoned shirt....country or rock & roll?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Bass player? 

Sixty-two!? You don't look a day over sixty-one and a half!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome, happy birthday!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alex said:


> A great way to spend your bday. I see a Boogie , Les Paul and an unbuttoned shirt....country or rock & roll?


I know I won't be believed  but I left my shirt unbuttoned because the shirt doesn't really fit me right in the shoulders . A bit too tight. I brought that shirt to be left unbuttoned with a tank top underneath but it was too ungodly hot for that. Even when the sun went down and it got late it didn't cool off enough. And I'm not rocknroll enough to play with the shirt undone and no under shirt..
The covers we do are a mix of classic rock and modern country. The originals are very modern country as the youngins in the band do a lot of the writing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Bass player?
> 
> Sixty-two!? You don't look a day over sixty-one and a half!


Although I am 62 today, I don't feel a day under 72 today. Our band does a lot of special events but not many go as late as this one did. I didn't get home till 2:30 am and I didn't get out of my PJ's today.
Next Saturday we're playing the Boot Hill Jamboree in Bothwell (Up in the Chatham area) So we'll be staying for the headliner (The Road Hammers) so it will be after 2 am when I get home from that gig and we're playing an outdoor gig in Waterford the next day from 4 till 8. Fortunately its a long weekend and I'll have the Monday to recover.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I didn't get home till 2:30 am


Yup. I was just about 62 when I quit the classic rock band. Something about slogging gear at 4:.30am in a Saskatchewan blizzard, that doesn't quite add up. 🤣😂😅 

72 now, and getting out to the garage is a challenge sometimes. 

The drummer from that classic rock band says he's coming over tomorrow morning. It's been about ten years since we played together. We met by chance yesterday afternoon. He wants to try his hand at some blues.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

at 62... a nicely aged rocker!


----------

